# Didn't get it done with bow but did with gun



## swank (Dec 26, 2008)




----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Nice buck!!


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Great buck , love the mass on it !!! 
I got mine with a shotgun this year also, but sure as heck tried during archery.


----------



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)

Great buck! Congrats!


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Great buck. Congrats


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Heck of a buck!
Congrats!


----------



## walleye 30 (Sep 20, 2014)

Real nice buck!!!! Did you do a green score?


----------



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

Very nice buck congrats, what county .


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

Great buck!! But where's the story??


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

yeah would love to hear the story behind your trophy. that is a stud for sure. congrats on your deer.
sherman


----------



## Bwise (Sep 20, 2014)

Great deer! Congrats!!


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Wow congrats!


----------



## rooster85 (May 21, 2013)

swank said:


>


Congrats on a stud!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Very nice!! Congrat's.....I think I should have held out longer for filling the buck only tag....seems the big boy is still around tending his rubs and scraps


----------

